# how much does a V shed



## brankulo

we have had Lulu for about two months, she is now 6 months old. i started noticing that she sheds a lot. it is difficult to describe how much, i am just wandering if it is normal at this time of year, or if she might be missing something in terms of vitamins , other supplements or something else. also i would be interested what people use to brush their Vs. i use wire brush with bead ends on one side and regular stiff brush on other side. neither side seems to work. after i brush her i can rub my hand along her back and still get tons of loose hair/fur.


----------



## NZ_V

Hi there,
I use a Furminator - it's excellent, but relatively expensive. Works for me!


----------



## madaboutvizslas

Mine seems to malt twice a year. I brush her every 1-2 weeks. The thing I have found that works the best is a rubber type of brush that tugs the hair. Kong make a good one. Haven't heard of a Furminator. Will have to look into that.


----------



## NZ_V

The furminator takes out the undergrowth, here's some info FYI. I brought one because my friend has one. I have the rubber kong one as well, but the furminator works better 

Here's the website if you wanna look. cost $120 in NZ for a medium one

http://www.furminator.com/


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

a LOT


----------



## madaboutvizslas

NZ_V. Where did you get your one and what model do you use?


----------



## that_girl

My v hardly sheds.

What food are you feeding? I feed high quality dog food. If you are feeding a lesser quality food, you will see dry skin and more shedding.

Puppies will blow out their puppy coat anywhere from 6-9 months. That's when you see a lot of shedding. After that it should really tone down. I see a lot of her hair on the couch, but I wouldn't describe her as constantly shedding, or find a furminator useful.


----------



## NZ_V

Hey MadaboutVizsla,
I got mine from Animates, they have them in stock - the medium classic deshedding tool is the one I have


----------



## madaboutvizslas

Hi that_girl,

She gets feed a varied diet of meat, biscuits & veges. She doesn't shed that much but we have a pretty immaculate house so you notice it. I have 3 long haired girls living here and I tease them that actually they are the worst culprits. I think the V is a bit hard done by...


----------



## Blaze

My almost 2 year old V does not shed much. They are supposed to be in general moderate shedders I think. Certainly if you see how much a golden lab or golden retriever sheds it is not much in comparison. But he did go through a period of more than usual shedding , I guess last spring.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Oh WOW...Blaze is back ...Hi Blaze!

Kian is 10 months old and he's shedding quite a bit lately. Not sure why, maybe it's his puppy coat?
Hair everywhere. Perhaps it's just this time of year.


----------



## barrel browner

yep totally agree maybe puppy hair as Purdey now 8months and there's hair everywhere which is annoying as that was part of why we chose a vizsla - hardly any malting! : still wouldn't be without her though!!!!


----------



## Riszagazdi

Hi,

I am from Hungary. I have Hungarian Vizsla too. I hope I understand english good so that I can comment.

Usually the cause of strong shed can be the food /as there was already mentioned/ but it can be because of living inside the flat. If the dog is kept outside /in a garden/ the shed adapts to the change of the seasons. Summer coat, winter coat. If it's about living in flat, dogs shed continually. But it is not pathological, just you can brush the dog's fure more.


----------



## Islander

People often ask me if Ziva sheds very much and I have always been able to say, very very little. She is now 8 months old and to really see much of any shedding you would have to have her on something black and then really really rough up her hair to notice much shedding at all. And her
coat just glistens all the time.

I guess excess shedding could be the result of numerous things, environment, food, water and blood line.


----------



## vangtt

@Islander- Has Ziva started shedding more now that she is well over 2 years old (ie considered a full grown vizsla)?


----------



## harrigab

vangtt said:


> @Islander- Has Ziva started shedding more now that she is well over 2 years old (ie considered a full grown vizsla)?


you may have a wait for a reply , Islander hasn't been on forum for 4 years.
My Ruby, a wire, hardly sheds at all.


----------



## Hunter.IT

Hey brankulo

Hunter is 9 month now, we noticed a little bit of shading since a week ago, guessing its the season change. I had german shepherd before and compare to that, hunter shades nothing, still its noticeable when i wear dark colors. 
Anyways, i am not worried about it. 
Cheers


----------



## Idntnw

my 4 month old has started to shed a little. I thinks its just the changing of the seasons. His shedding is amazingly minimal compared to my beagle and my mixed up mutt. ;D


----------

